# Jessica Simpson ist Schwanger !!!



## Mandalorianer (24 Okt. 2011)

*Jessica Simpson: Dieser Babybauch lässt sich nicht mehr verstecken!​*

Jessica Simpson ist schwanger. Diese Meldung hat im vergangenen Monat die Gerüchteküche in Hollywood zum Brodeln gebracht. Die Sängerin selbst hat sich zu den Spekulationen nicht geäußert, aber auf aktuellen Bildern ist der Babybauch mittlerweile ganz deutlich zu erkennen. Aber warum macht Jessica aus ihrem Babyglück ein Geheimnis?

Angeblich gibt es dafür einen ganz einfachen Grund: Jessica und ihr Verlobter Eric Johnson wollen mit der Schwangerschaft die Kassen klingeln lassen. „Sie verlangen 500.000 Dollar für die Story“, sagte ein Insider zur ‚New York Post‘. Dem Bericht zufolge soll Jessicas Vater und Manager Joe Simpson nichts unversucht lassen, um ordentlich Profit aus dem Nachwuchs zu ziehen.

Dumm nur, dass der Bauch allmählich nicht mehr zu verstecken ist und Jessicas Bekannte fröhlich vom Babyglück der Blondine erzählen. So hatte ein Insider die Gerüchte ausgelöst, der dem amerikanischen Blatt ‚In Touch Weekly‘ erzählte: „Sie und Eric freuen sich riesig“, so der Bekannte, „Jessica freut sich darauf, mit Puppen zu spielen und Teepartys zu feiern.“

Jetzt muss Jessica aufpassen, dass ihr Baby-Deal am Ende nicht platzt, denn eine Schwangerschaft lässt sich schließlich nicht ewig geheim halten…


*Grus vom Gollum*


----------



## BlueLynne (24 Okt. 2011)

ich kann ja mal nen Cents spenden


----------

